# 2o yr Bell foaled a lovely filly!



## paintponylvr (Mar 31, 2012)

On Thursday, our foundation classic shetland mare, Bell, foaled a lovely silver tobiano, blue eyed, filly. HUGE! Not sure where "Classy" was hiding as I was still thinking that Bell wasn't in foal!

I can't figure out how to attach a pic with the new forum. The link system above just gives me a red x. (I got it to work - the browse/attach at bottom of page wasn't on the other post!




and here is her page on our website = http://www.lppaintedponys.com/2012/03/classy/

This is our 2nd purebred foal this year. The first was born while I was out on the road to TX, IA, IL and back home. Koalah also produced a silver tobiano filly - http://www.lppaintedponys.com/2012/03/shamrock/ . Its really fun getting the silvers - Shamrock could have been black and white.

Iggy (All That Style N Class - HOF in halter) is siring some very nice foals for us and heavy on the fillies!!!

*****

We have one more foal coming this year - a 1/2 shetland out of a 13 hh arab/hackney pony mare. Have 2 other full sibling to this cross.


----------



## Farina (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats on the two fillies!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Farina!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats!!

We are still waiting on our pony mare to foal.

I had a 35" mare once that foaled a 28" foal...seriously!...and I wasn't sure if she was pregnant either! I got home from work one day and saw a "new" horse in the pasture and it was her baby...that foal grew to be 40" tall (sire was 34"), so who knows where that came from...lol! I still don't know how the mare hid that baby so well inside her belly!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 6, 2012)

Well that makes me feel a little better... Last time she foaled, the foal was also a filly approximately the same size, but she was huge! Couldn't drive her with our carts as she didn't fit well between the shafts, LOL.

Now another mare that I have always is HUGE from about 4 months after breeding she sports a pedulous belly. Her colt that she produced when I bought her bred to a 36" mini/shetland stallion was 44 lbs at birth (can't remember how tall and can;'t find where I wrote it up at...). However, as large as he was at birth, he's stayijg mini sized and at 2 yrs of age he's still only 36" at the withers so...(dam over grew the limit and her withers are at 43").

Horse breeding is so interesting!!!


----------

